# Stock wheel wieght???? New rims.



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

These are highly rated. I'll be getting these pretty soon for my silver Cruze. The 17s make a little bit of difference in ride smoothness, but not a huge difference. 






Storm 144M | Custom Rims & Wheels - Les Schwab


Shop Storm 144M wheels at Les Schwab. Find the wheels you need for your vehicle, and enjoy our best wheel value promise.




www.lesschwab.com


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Niceeee!!!! Those black and machined rims are awsome I'm haggling with the local tire shop now on these


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Sticking with the 16's just for ride comfort and I have brand new tires on the stock rims.....


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Those arent to bad 


Dcarlson 696993 said:


> Niceeee!!!! Those black and machined rims are awsome I'm haggling with the local tire shop now on these


those arent to bad lookn and dont make it look like a race car


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Thank you. I think it will compliment the car well been looking around at other cars rims. Toyota seems to have alot of black machined rims on thier vehicles as well as a few other manufacturers. The 2019 premier actually came with a real nice set of similar machined rims. I just want a nice soccer dad ride ?? life goals!!!! Lol


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

The haggling with the tire place is getting pretty good. They wanted 179 a tire I found them as low as 129 a tire on the internet simple emails and and screenshots saves ya cash sometimes. A dollar saved is a dollar earned! Hopefully Monday they give me a new quote! I want them but not 850 dollars plus want them


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Good


Dcarlson 696993 said:


> The haggling with the tire place is getting pretty good. They wanted 179 a tire I found them as low as 129 a tire on the internet simple emails and and screenshots saves ya cash sometimes. A dollar saved is a dollar earned! Hopefully Monday they give me a new quote! I want them but not 850 dollars plus want them
> [/QUOTE


 goodluck man let us know how you make out


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Now I'm set on these they want 189 from the tire shop 179 for the black widow...carid.com 144 for either or like the vertex it has a cleaner look imo. Soon further research the have a 38 mm offset stock has a 41 mm offset carid.com said they could not guarantee a Fitmit for either choice. Only difference is the slight offset....is that a big deal how is the tire shop I'm dealing with going to install them they said they would fit.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Just my my FF10's on yesterday. Got them from MrWheelDeal. Definitely heavier than stock but the tires were also slightly bigger. Not sure how much of the difference is tire weight vs wheel weight. Looks mint though. Definitely needs to get dropped just a whisker. Maybe an inch or inch and a half.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Looks good throw some tint on next!!!!!!!


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Got these haggled local tire shop down from 189 to 140 ? no shipping cost now!!!! 2 to 3 days let's go lol will be buying brushed center hub caps with black chevy emblem around 30 bucks amazon instead of advertising for RTX it's those little touches that matter!


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Maybe this as the center piece.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Dcarlson 696993 said:


> Looks good throw some tint on next!!!!!!!


It is tinted lol. Legal limit 35%


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

I feel ya I wanted to be legal but....P.A. doesnt allow tint period on driver nor passenger window so i went 20 all the way the way around lol.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

????


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Got it done today!!!!! New shoes!!!!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dcarlson 696993 said:


> Got it done today!!!!! New shoes!!!!!


I like!


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks Blasirl!!! Took along timw to decide on and get a good price....just bought this cruze 3 weeks ago. Knew it needed a few things to get me to absolutely like the car! Its amazing how many people including myself a few weeks ago that didnt even know the cruze let alone cruze hatchback was even around!!!! The guys at the tire shop were even taking pics and the one who owns a WRX even said he wished that Subaru had a hatchback that looked like the chevy!!!! Mad props G.M. you finally nailed the compact car!!!!!! But now are discounted!?!?!?! No market they are saying....trucks, suv's, and eletric cars. Well yea I get it I'm a truck guy myself but not every has 50 k to spend on a vehicle ? I bet Honda and Toyota are jumping with joy knowing american manufacturers are getting out of the field....sad.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Good look! I really wish they made molded mud flaps for the RS. Such a missed opportunity.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

The rokblocks are a pretty good option they look good and seem to be very good quality. They are a hard molded plastic and very adjustable to your liking. You can almost get them even with your fender if you like. Or you could stick them out a couple inches all personal preference. The black on black are almost unoticable on the all black Cruze. Highly recommend them. They come with a nice are fresher, decal, and oh a pack of smarties anyone? 100 dollars for the set.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Dcarlson 696993 said:


> The rokblocks are a pretty good option they look good and seem to be very good quality. They are a hard molded plastic and very adjustable to your liking. You can almost get them even with your fender if you like. Or you could stick them out a couple inches all personal preference. The black on black are almost unoticable on the all black Cruze. Highly recommend them. They come with a nice are fresher, decal, and oh a pack of smarties anyone? 100 dollars for the set.


I'm looking at getting a set of theirs in red. But **** $100


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

Yep a hundred for all 4...they are quality though. Mudflaps? I have a post on them with pics


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey OP, did you happen to weight the stock vs aftermarket during the install? 
I'd be very curious about this as well. There are obviously very light weight wheels out there but they're usually for racing applications and very very pricey. But even if you save a couple pounds per wheel that's a nice bonus of unsprung weight savings. 

I'm planning 17s for mine in the future.


----------



## Dcarlson 696993 (Mar 1, 2020)

I completely forgot to weigh them ? it's hard to find info on the wieght of stock rims......not sure why I have them off the car and could use a standerd wieght scale at the house it would be close. As far as the new rims I had 3 different website say they are 10 pounds?!? Still find that hard to believe.....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dcarlson 696993 said:


> Thanks Blasirl!!! Took along timw to decide on and get a good price....just bought this cruze 3 weeks ago. Knew it needed a few things to get me to absolutely like the car! Its amazing how many people including myself a few weeks ago that didnt even know the cruze let alone cruze hatchback was even around!!!! The guys at the tire shop were even taking pics and the one who owns a WRX even said he wished that Subaru had a hatchback that looked like the chevy!!!! Mad props G.M. you finally nailed the compact car!!!!!! But now are discounted!?!?!?! No market they are saying....trucks, suv's, and eletric cars. Well yea I get it I'm a truck guy myself but not every has 50 k to spend on a vehicle ? I bet Honda and Toyota are jumping with joy knowing american manufacturers are getting out of the field....sad.


I wanted a Challenger... until the wife said I had to drive it in the snow


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fireworks234 said:


> Good look! I really wish they made molded mud flaps for the RS. Such a missed opportunity.


Sounds like a GoFundMe project!


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> There are obviously very light weight wheels out there but they're usually for racing applications and very very pricey.


But some Centerlines would look really sweet on a Cruze  

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

plano-doug said:


> But some Centerlines would look really sweet on a Cruze
> 
> Doug
> 
> .


You must be old school...

Corona, CA (August 22, 2017) – After more than 40 years of wheel manufacturing in Southern California, *Center Line Wheels* officially stopped production and closed its doors in April of 2017. Corona, California-based wheel manufacturer, Design Infini, acquired the *Center Line* brand and associated intellectual property. 

Must have been an early version of the virus


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> You must be old school...


Does it show? 




> Design Infini, acquired the *Center Line* brand and associated intellectual property.


So at least some of the Center Line wheel models continue on.

My brother-inlaw ran them on the front of his super stock 1969 Camaro. I always liked the way they looked.

That said, seems like ET had a similar looking brushed aluminum wheel. Not sure if they're available anymore.

Doug

.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

plano-doug said:


> But some Centerlines would look really sweet on a Cruze
> 
> Doug
> 
> .


Definitely! I was actually talking to these guys who you might like since they're reminiscent of centerlines and other rally wheels. They occasionally get blanks that they're willing to drill. Last I talked to them they had some blank 18" Integrale's in stock that they would sell me for $325 each.
Home | Performance Wheels + Off-Road Wheels | fifteen52


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Dcarlson 696993 said:


> I completely forgot to weigh them ? it's hard to find info on the wieght of stock rims......not sure why I have them off the car and could use a standerd wieght scale at the house it would be close. As far as the new rims I had 3 different website say they are 10 pounds?!? Still find that hard to believe.....


Oh yeah no chance they're 10 pounds. They would have been crazy expensive in that case. Probably more like 20 pounds I would guess.


----------



## Suda (Oct 24, 2013)

Dcarlson 696993 said:


> I completely forgot to weigh them ? it's hard to find info on the wieght of stock rims......not sure why I have them off the car and could use a standerd wieght scale at the house it would be close. As far as the new rims I had 3 different website say they are 10 pounds?!? Still find that hard to believe.....


Any update?

I would really like to know the weight of these stock wheels. Thanks.


----------

